# Build insurance



## pat_os (15 Dec 2008)

I have used self build insurance before but am wondering if using a contractor does their insurance cover the duration of the build or would I still need my own separate insurance


----------



## briancbyrne (15 Dec 2008)

No - you would need to still have your own - covers the P.L side amongst other aspects.
As an aside Eagle Star has a particularly competitive rate at the moment. (no affiliation)


----------



## sse (15 Dec 2008)

The contractor's insurance will only cover the work they are doing. You'll still be liable as the ultimate owner of the site for trespassers etc.

A self-build policy _may_ also enable you to carry out direct sub-contract work before the builder completely finishes. Bear in mind this area is legally complex with shared access/scaffolding etc. Your builder may not be prepared to share the site while direct work is going on.

Not having a suitable level of all risks cover is probably the biggest false economy you can make as a self-builder.

SSE


----------



## sfag (16 Dec 2008)

And costly. it cost me 5 grand 4 years ago.


----------



## runner (16 Dec 2008)

You will need in addition to the contractors insurance, your own public laibility I believe.
I saw a friends policy last year with Zurich Ins for around 650€ which provided 2m€ cover for PL in above instance.


----------



## sse (16 Dec 2008)

You will need "Contractor's All Risks" cover for a self-build, this covers Public Liability, Employer's Liability and Damage/Theft cover. You will also be responsible for H&S onsite.

Guideline prices are about €0.5 - €1 per sq.ft. for a two year policy. Policies need to be taken out before starting as a rule.

I'd check the contents of the Zurich/Eagle Star policies carefully, they might not be suitable for self-build.

This same question cropped up a few months ago.

SSE


----------



## Eochaill (11 Nov 2009)

Hi, Im currently building my own house. Got a quote off Frost Insurance in Dublin. A buddy of mine who works with anotehr Insurance company looked over the policy for me. Covered more than the standard policies, pretty much everything, was under 1,200 for 24 months.


----------



## Corner (18 Jan 2010)

If you are considering taking out insurance for a self-build where you will employ all sub-contractors direct with no main contractor, what exactly do you need to have covered/stipulated in your policy?
Also, do all insurance companies offer insurance for self-builders?


----------



## onq (20 Jan 2010)

Corner,

Firstly I am not an insurance expert or intermediary.
You need to be advised by an insurance expert or intermediary.
Part of your conversation should cover the below issues as a minimum.
You may need to take legal advice regarding employment law for Direct Labour.

You are effectively the Main Contractor so you will probably need all his insurances: Employers, Public Liability and All Risks.
It may also be appropriate for you to take out non-negligence cover where, even where everything is done correctly something occurs.
If you are designing the plans or elements of the building in the absence of a qualified Designer, you may also need to get Professional Indemnity cover.

Take a look at the Self-Build FAQ on this forum for an overview of some of the issues involved [this is a work in progress].
You are obliged by law to familiarise yourself with and understand your responsibilities under the Health and Safety legislation.
You are deemed to be acting as the Contractor under H&S legislation and may have responsibilities as Designer in the situation noted above.
Some responsibility may pass to specialist suppliers in relation to the design of components like stairs, but the law is not 100% clear on this point.

However if there's no-one else to take the responsibility, the buck stops with you.

FWIW

ONQ.

[broken link removed]


----------

